# Sochi Olympics



## persia (Feb 5, 2014)

The first of the two big sporting events of the year begins in two days.  Is everyone excited?

http://www.sochi2014.com/en


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm excited for the events but -

SportsTalk Radio here in Boston has been talking for the last two hours about conditions in the athletes' housing over there - bed linens not supplied in some cases, poor water quality, terrible toilet conditions, internet service subject to hacking if they try to use any social media (Facebook, Twitter, Snapchat, email, etc…)

This is going to be interesting.


----------



## am1 (Feb 5, 2014)

What did everyone expect?  The IOC allows all member countries to vote where the Winter Olympics go.  

It also seems like the media is enjoying reporting this for whatever reasons.


----------



## persia (Feb 5, 2014)

It's Deadspin, so take it with a grain or two of NaCl...

http://deadspin.com/a-users-guide-to-the-bizarre-toilets-of-sochi-1516518904


----------



## puppymommo (Feb 5, 2014)

*What It Takes to Raise an Olympian*

Did anyone else watch this tonight? The parents' reflections on raising an Olympian. I thought it was interesting and at points very touching.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 5, 2014)

My humble opinion- if we get out of this without blood being spilled it will be a miracle. Awarding Olympic Games to this volatile area of the world was shortsighted at best. Bowing to reckless political pressure at worst.

I pray for it's successful conclusion.

Jim


----------



## Chilcotin (Feb 5, 2014)

Excited to watch the Olympics but not about the time change. Got spoiled in 2010 when the Olympics were held in my home province and could watch everything live.

Go Team Canada


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 6, 2014)

Good luck team USA. Bring home the Gold.


----------



## Phydeaux (Feb 6, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> My humble opinion- if we get out of this without blood being spilled it will be a miracle. Awarding Olympic Games to this volatile area of the world was shortsighted at best. Bowing to reckless political pressure at worst.
> 
> I pray for it's successful conclusion.
> 
> Jim



Agreed. My thoughts as well.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 6, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> My humble opinion- if we get out of this without blood being spilled it will be a miracle. Awarding Olympic Games to this volatile area of the world was shortsighted at best. Bowing to reckless political pressure at worst.


I hope there is no incident as well, but holding the Olympics and other large events in a "safe" place doesn't preclude an incident happening.  

Atlanta Olympics bombing, 1996, 2 people killed, 111 injured.  
Boston Marathon bombing, 2013, 3 people killed, 264 injured.

It can happen anywhere.

Kurt


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 6, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> I hope there is no incident as well, but holding the Olympics and other large events in a "safe" place doesn't preclude an incident happening.
> 
> It can happen anywhere.
> 
> Kurt



True, but you don't have to hold large public gatherings in known places with sub-standard security.

One can be mugged walking through a crowded mall at mid-day, but it's far more likely late at night in a dark alley in a 'bad' neighborhood.

I will continue my hopes for an uneventful games. And watch them on TV at home instead of in-person in Russia.


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 6, 2014)

Chilcotin said:


> Excited to watch the Olympics but not about the time change. Got spoiled in 2010 when the Olympics were held in my home province and could watch everything live.
> 
> Go Team Canada



The TV schedule is not much different out east.  A marquee event for me is the Men's downhill....it's on CBC starting at 2am EST.  I guess I'll be setting the PVR most of the 3 weeks to record events being run in the middle of the night!
Didn't get to the Vancouver winter Olympics but my son who was at university at the time did, and his highlight was walking down the street in the crowd around Jon Montgomery celebrating his gold with jug of beer in hand!  Oh how I wish I could be in Sochi....but the return flight out of TO is $8,000+.  I think the best seat in the house is right in front of my big screen TV.


----------



## Pat H (Feb 6, 2014)

I am also concerned about safety. Hope the athletes get to enjoy the experience without fear.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 6, 2014)

Can't wait for Curling to start on Monday. Hoping to watch some matches on TV, but we don't get NBCSports, so I know I will miss some. Perhaps I can some catch some online.


----------



## Steve (Feb 6, 2014)

I usually love the Olympics.  It was so much fun when they were held here in Utah 12 years ago!  I have also enjoyed watching them and learning about other host cities.

However, I am very turned off by Sochi's mass killing of stray dogs.  It is barbaric, and the IOC chooses to make excuses or look the other way.  

Steve


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 6, 2014)

Steve said:


> I usually love the Olympics.  It was so much fun when they were held here in Utah 12 years ago!  I have also enjoyed watching them and learning about other host cities.
> 
> However, I am very turned off by Sochi's mass killing of stray dogs.  It is barbaric, and the IOC chooses to make excuses or look the other way.
> 
> Steve



I heard from the sports radio guys today that a stray dog was on the course during one of the x-country skiing qualifying runs, they had audio of the dog barking and skiers slowing down.  Before this I hadn't heard anything about stray dogs but the way these guys were talking, there was some legitimate concern.

They didn't mention dogs being killed … that's awful.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 6, 2014)

Authorities claim that only sick/dying dogs are euthanized. It seems some reports contradict the official line. Here's a CNN report: http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/05/world/europe/russia-sochi-stray-dogs/index.html

Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 6, 2014)

My opinion about scheduling Olympic locales is that they ought to designate four host areas for each of the summer and winter Olympics, then rotate teh games among those locations.

That way the infrastructure will always be there and each locale will get increasingly skilled in hosting the games. It will be far easier to upgrade to accommodate changes in the games instead of building complete new villages from scratch almost every time.  

Four locations for each set of games can easily be distributed around the world so that almost everyone who is interested will have an opportunity to go to the Games if they wish.


----------



## CarolF (Feb 7, 2014)

Steve said:


> I usually love the Olympics.  It was so much fun when they were held here in Utah 12 years ago!  I have also enjoyed watching them and learning about other host cities.
> 
> *However, I am very turned off by Sochi's mass killing of stray dogs.  It is barbaric, and the IOC chooses to make excuses or look the other way.  *
> 
> Steve



Yes, it is a dreadful situation.  However, there is *always* a pre-Olympic 'clean-up'.  

Sochi has dogs that need to disappear.  Athens culled a lot of dogs.  Beijing had cats removed. Atlanta and Salt Lake City bulldozed the encampments of the homeless people for 'beautification' purposes.  London swept away, sometimes violently, the homeless, the sex-workers and other marginal groups.

It seems everyone wants to present a 'clean face' to the world no matter the cost.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 7, 2014)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> My opinion about scheduling Olympic locales is that they ought to designate four host areas for each of the summer and winter Olympics, then rotate teh games among those locations.
> 
> That way the infrastructure will always be there and each locale will get increasingly skilled in hosting the games. It will be far easier to upgrade to accommodate changes in the games instead of building complete new villages from scratch almost every time.
> 
> Four locations for each set of games can easily be distributed around the world so that almost everyone who is interested will have an opportunity to go to the Games if they wish.



IMO, this is a horrible idea. The games bring a city and country together (usually). They also provide infrastructure which gives up-and-coming Olympians a place to train. This is probably more important for the winter games than the summer. It also spotlights the city and there is usually a 10 year tourist draw after a city hosts a games. Hosting the games is a big boon for a host city with billions of dollars pouring in to their economy.

I really see nothing wrong with the current process how they pick host cities.


----------



## persia (Feb 7, 2014)

The Caucasian Riviera is a bad choice for Winter Olympics.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 16, 2014)

So has anyone been watching? Recorded a couple of curling matches, since they air at 3:00 and 5:00am. Both matches were the Canadian women's rink. This morning they faced the USA and it was a tough match but team Canada prevailed to go to 8-0.

Have been hearing about some of the other issues due to the warm weather. It doesn't seem like they chose a good location that had stable winter weather to host the games.

I also find it harder to follow along with the huge time difference. Almost nothing is aired live. When I go to watch something taped they usually spill the beans on the outcome of something else I have taped. Like this morning, I taped two curling matches. The Canada USA women and men. While watching the women's match, they covered the men's. Deleted that without even watching.

I guess they can't always host the games here in North America. It will probably be much of the same in four years in Pyeongchang South Korea. Though the weather should be more acceptable for outdoor winter sports.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 16, 2014)

It was the same at the Sydney summer 2000 Olympics.  I knew the outcome of everything before it was televised.  I think we may have still had dial up so I read the headlines but couldn't see the taped events without a lot of buffering and reloading until it aired on TV.


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 17, 2014)

I've been watching some Olympic coverage on NBC when there is event coverage I wish to see that is not on our Canadian CBC and sports channels at that moment, and frankly it's annoying at times.  They have shown an event and cut off coverage just before the top 5 or 6 competitors where about to go, saying they were going to another event and to stay tuned as they would return later.  But I haven't seen the ultimate broadcast sin of re-ordering a delayed telecast event like they have done in previous Olympics by showing #5 running after #32 just to artificially heighten suspense!
Let the drama unfold naturally, as it would if you were watching at the slopes or in the skating oval.  We don't need phony manufactured drama!


----------



## Luanne (Feb 17, 2014)

I've been watching most of the figure skating events live.  NBC has live coverage of them during the day, then the delayed showing at night (with different commentators).


----------



## Phydeaux (Feb 17, 2014)

Ironwood said:


> .... We don't need phony manufactured drama!



Like yesterday when Bode Miller completed his downhill run, and all the interviewer could do is shove the microphone in his face and continually ask him how he felt about his brother dying? What a moronic pile of steaming journalistic $'!} that was!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 17, 2014)

Phydeaux said:


> Like yesterday when Bode Miller completed his downhill run, and all the interviewer could do is shove the microphone in his face and continually ask him how he felt about his brother dying? What a moronic pile of steaming journalistic $'!} that was!



I thought that was in poor taste as well. I'm all for 'journalistic freedom', but some things are just beyond the pale. Shame on the interviewer.


----------



## Phydeaux (Feb 17, 2014)

Absolute senastionalized journalistic garbage. Disgusting. What the HELL does the death of  of his kid brother have to do with the run he just made? Absolutely nothing. Is this really what people want to see? God help us all.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 17, 2014)

Phydeaux said:


> Absolute senastionalized journalistic garbage. Disgusting. What the HELL does the death of  of his kid brother have to do with the run he just made? Absolutely nothing. Is this really what people want to see? God help us all.



No, I don't think "people" want to see this.  I think this is just what one mis-guided journalist thought was good.


----------



## Phydeaux (Feb 17, 2014)

Luanne said:


> No, I don't think "people" want to see this.  I think this is just what one mis-guided journalist thought was good.



I'm afraid I'd have to disagree given the sheer prevalence of sensationalized "journalism" like this. It's so common, it's predictable. And of course that begs the question - why? Because it sells, that's why. 

It sells because it's what people want. No different than the sleazy garbage TV shows. If there wasn't an audience, there would be no such programming. Very sad for our society.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 17, 2014)

Deleted response.


----------



## normab (Feb 17, 2014)

Phydeaux said:


> Like yesterday when Bode Miller completed his downhill run, and all the interviewer could do is shove the microphone in his face and continually ask him how he felt about his brother dying? What a moronic pile of steaming journalistic $'!} that was!



I agree.  No  basic common sense in continuing to ask personal questions.  I turned the channel as he was bowing his head.

And, as an avid ice skating fan, I have found Tara Lipinski and Johnny Weir to be the best commentators ever.  They really explain the sport to non-skaters, and are fair in their commentary.  I'm tired of Tracy Wilson who is so partial to her Canadian countrymen and women.  Why does NBC pay her to be like this when there are so many good US skaters who could do job more impartially?


----------



## Luanne (Feb 17, 2014)

normab said:


> And, as an avid ice skating fan, I have found Tara Lipinski and Johnny Weir to be the best commentators ever.  They really explain the sport to non-skaters, and are fair in their commentary.  I'm tired of Tracy Wilson who is so partial to her Canadian countrymen and women.  Why does NBC pay her to be like this when there are so many good US skaters who could do job more impartially?



Agree.  Love Tara and Johnny....and their coordinated outfits.   Did you see the interview with them where they were talking about their adjoining rooms and how they coordinate wardrobe every day?


----------



## Hophop4 (Feb 17, 2014)

I haven't seen Tara in a very long time and wow has she grown up.  Always remember her as a 15 year old skating on ice.  She is from my home town of Sugar Land, Tx but we haven't heard much about her in some time.  So it is nice that she is a skating commentator.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 17, 2014)

The American dance skating team just won a gold medal.


----------



## jme (Feb 17, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> The American figure skating team just won a gold medal.



I'll say.

Davis and White just had the greatest performance I've ever witnessed, and I'm going back 45+ years of watching. Appropriately they received the highest score ever recorded. IMHO, it contained the highest intensity and highest complexity I've ever seen, yet was executed absolutely flawlessly. 

Not even a hint of a mistake, and as fluid and graceful as it was powerful. I am amazed. What they did on the ice actually looked impossible with the speed, technical difficulty, and physical strength required for that routine. Whew, that was spectacular. Probably will be the greatest performance of any Olympic team or individual in any event during this Olympics competition.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Feb 18, 2014)

want to see sour grapes, this is how the Toronto Star covered their team coming in second.

http://www.thestar.com/sports/sochi...n_silver_in_ice_dance_at_sochi_olympics.html# 

On the subject of Bode Miller's interview, I had posted some really pointed criticism on several sites but now see stories that Miller is not upset with the interviewer who has, in fact known both Bode and his late brother for quite some time, so it wasn't some stranger sticking a microphone in his face, despite what we may think of the questions.


----------



## ScoopKona (Feb 18, 2014)

Phydeaux said:


> I'm afraid I'd have to disagree given the sheer prevalence of sensationalized "journalism" like this. It's so common, it's predictable. And of course that begs the question - why? Because it sells, that's why.



While print is hardly the beacon of unbiased, fair and thoughtful information that it once was, it's still head and shoulders above any televised "news." Calling these TV numbskulls "journalists" is an insult to an already (deservedly) maligned profession. 

These "reporters" exist because there is a market for such things. While it would be nice to live in a world where everyone read the Christian Science Monitor and NY Times; the reality is that Access Hollywood and People Magazine are this country's "news leaders."

Ridiculous coverage like the "dead brother interview" is the logical conclusion of years of lowering the bar -- news and otherwise. The current political landscape is another direct result. Want to change the world? Turn it all off and leave it off.

I use my computer to to record the handful of shows/sports/news that interests me. It automatically strips out all the commercials so I don't have to watch them. And while I'm not immune to "dead brother interviews," at least I can press the skip button when things become embarrassingly stupid. That's more difficult with live television.


----------



## am1 (Feb 18, 2014)

hvsteve1 said:


> want to see sour grapes, this is how the Toronto Star covered their team coming in second.



There is no denying the fix could have happened. I am not a fan of any sport being at the olympics where it is solely based on judges.


----------



## normab (Feb 19, 2014)

hvsteve1 said:


> want to see sour grapes, this is how the Toronto Star covered their team coming in second.



The media has quoted them complaining about judges and their coach... If the difference in the score were less than a point, you might be able to say it was partial judging.  But they were 4.5 points ahead, which is huge!  If they were not happy with their coach, they could have switched.  And was she favoring them 4 years ago when they won?  

Sad that the Canadians are just sore losers.  They are not showing that they are "champions", just whiners.  

I don't think we will see another pair as perfect and syncronized, and who skates as close and fast as Davis and White.  They are something special to watch.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 19, 2014)

normab said:


> The media has quoted them complaining about judges and their coach... If the difference in the score were less than a point, you might be able to say it was partial judging.  But they were 4.5 points ahead, which is huge!  If they were not happy with their coach, they could have switched.  And was she favoring them 4 years ago when they won?
> 
> Sad that the Canadians are just sore losers.  They are not showing that they are "champions", just whiners.
> 
> I don't think we will see another pair as perfect and syncronized, and who skates as close and fast as Davis and White.  They are something special to watch.



The media has reported that they did complain about their coach. However, it doesn't seem that they have complained about the judging. A lot of other people have, but there doesn't seem to be any indication that the Canadian pair has.

Who skated better really seems to depend on which side of the boarder you are on.

Remember, everything you are reading in the American media has an American bias. Just look at how NBC ranks the medals by country, different than every other media outlet in the world, even the IOC. In most cases, the NBC medals (by most overall medals) tend to show USA at or near the top where if they listed them the more traditional way (by most gold, then most silver, then most bronze) they are usually farther down the list.


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 20, 2014)

Excited for the hockey final (men's) tomorrow.  US against Canada.  GO USA!  

As to the stray dogs - Backes (on US Hockey Team) and his wife who run an animal rescue in the US have teamed up with a Russian to rescue some of the dogs.


----------



## am1 (Feb 20, 2014)

lvhmbh said:


> Excited for the hockey final (men's) tomorrow.  US against Canada.  GO USA!
> 
> As to the stray dogs - Backes (on US Hockey Team) and his wife who run an animal rescue in the US have teamed up with a Russian to rescue some of the dogs.



Mens final is Sunday.  At least for one of those teams.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 20, 2014)

Did you see the Nethrrlands speed skating coach on why the US speed skaters did so poorly ?

Its becuz American athletes concentrate on stupid sports like American football.
The US can't compete in world sports beccuz American athletes prefer to play a game where they try to injure each other.
... "American football sucks."

Joe Kernan on CNBC responded that speed skating is as exciting as watching paint drying.
Guess we now need to declare war on Netherlands!


Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry about that - It's the women who play today.  And the men play for the Bronze.  Very annoyed that the two top teams don't play for the gold (men's) but that's how it goes.


----------



## am1 (Feb 20, 2014)

lvhmbh said:


> Sorry about that - It's the women who play today.  And the men play for the Bronze.  Very annoyed that the two top teams don't play for the gold (men's) but that's how it goes.



One team will play for gold and one for bronze after tomorrows game.  

Who has the most diverse team in regards to being competitive in most/all the sports?

Canada or the us?? Or Russia?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 20, 2014)

I will keenly watch the Mens Hockey semi finals tomorrow. 

No guess as to whom I am hoping for.  Don't let my avatar fool you. 

Go CANADA!!


----------



## cdn_traveler (Feb 20, 2014)

That was one of the most exciting hockey games that I've had the pleasure of watching!  It's always so entertaining when US and Canada's hockey teams play in the Olympics.  Hope the men's game is just as exciting on tomorrow.


----------



## am1 (Feb 20, 2014)

Incredible game by Team Canada and Team USA.  Very happy with the outcome.  The most important question is where were the world class refs??


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 20, 2014)

Congratulations to Jennifer Jones and her Team Canada rink on their gold medal today against Sweden!


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 20, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> I will keenly watch the Mens Hockey semi finals tomorrow.
> 
> No guess as to whom I am hoping for.  Don't let my avatar fool you.
> 
> Go CANADA!!



I am real irritated with the CBC website. They are blocking all videos from being viewed in the USA. I can't watch a single video on their website.


----------



## am1 (Feb 20, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I am real irritated with the CBC website. They are blocking all videos from being viewed in the USA. I can't watch a single video on their website.



If you have an ip blocker you will be fine.  Its NBC who does not allow you to view cbc.


----------



## BevL (Feb 20, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I am real irritated with the CBC website. They are blocking all videos from being viewed in the USA. I can't watch a single video on their website.



Welcome to our world.  US network videos don't work for us regularly.


----------



## gnorth16 (Feb 21, 2014)

BevL said:


> Welcome to our world.  US network videos don't work for us regularly.



+1.  I blame the CRTC....


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 21, 2014)

I was complaining earlier in this thread about NBC coverage...now CBC has done it.  Showing the highlights of the Cdn women beating the US for the hockey gold this morning, they showed a clip of the puck hitting the empty Cdn goal post with a minute to go after Canada had pulled the goalie for an extra forward.  That would have put the US up 3-1 and it would have been all over....and we all know Canada came back down the ice and scored to tie it up sending it to OT.  CBC superimposed new play-by-play audio over the video, not using the original call.  The announcer says 'the puck hit the post' a split second before it actually does.....saw the original call this morning on the full highlights of the game and the original call was different.  Why would they edit out the original call and input a phony overdub....why do networks do this stuff!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 21, 2014)

It is the US that blocks the CBC coverage.  It is based on your IP Address.  I would much rather listen to the CBC coverage, but can't be bothered to pay and switch my IP address just for a game or two.  

I watched the Curling this morning, the Hockey now, and likely the Hockey final sunday.  Not much else due to timing and my schedule. 

At least I got NBC streaming coverage of the Gold medal final this morning for men's curling where Canada beat GB.

Stuck with Hockey on NBC right now.  But at least Canada is leading.


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 21, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> But at least Canada is leading.



Yes.................go Canada go!!!

Finally......1-0!   A well played game by both sides!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 21, 2014)

Well I am glad Canada won, but the game for the gold in the Vancouver Olympics was a far more exciting game than this game. 

But I will take it.  

My two events that I watched today had good outcomes for Canada.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 21, 2014)

The Canadian Hockley team won gold 1 to 0 over USA. Must be the desire to win.


----------



## Dori (Feb 21, 2014)

It was a great game today. Both teams gave their all and were well-matched. I can't wait for the fight for the Gold on Sunday!  Go Canada! 

Dori


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 21, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> At least I got NBC streaming coverage of the Gold medal final this morning for men's curling where Canada beat GB.



Glad I avoided this thread until after I watched the CAN/GBR curling match from this morning. NBC played both gold medal matches on tape delay at 5:00pm ET when the match actually was played at 8:30am ET. It was rough getting through the day having to avoid pretty much any news website. A glance at the medal count would have given it away.

The curling match wasn't much of a match with the GBR rink playing so poorly and Brad Jacobs rink dominating from beginning to end. GBR conceding with two ends left to play.

I was glad that NBC had Kevin Martin on as an analyst, it was great to see him win the gold in Vancouver in 2010.

I really would like to see curling take off more in the USA. Though with the poor showing by the two US teams this Olympics, it will be hard to get some grass roots support for the sport. It is exciting to watch on TV, but many of my American friends and co-workers simply don't get it.


----------



## persia (Feb 22, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I am real irritated with the CBC website. They are blocking all videos from being viewed in the USA. I can't watch a single video on their website.



One word, PROXY, I regularly watch iPlayer (UK) and iView (Australia) with a proxy.  It has the additional effect of hiding your browsing from spying eyes....

You need a Canadian based proxy to watch CBC Olympics.


----------



## ScoopKona (Feb 23, 2014)

persia said:


> One word, PROXY, I regularly watch iPlayer (UK) and iView (Australia) with a proxy.  *It has the additional effect of hiding your browsing from spying eyes....*



Not nearly as well as you think, though. It hides your browsing from those who aren't very good at snooping. Work, probably. But not your internet provider or Big Brother.


----------



## gnorth16 (Feb 23, 2014)

*Hold All Calls Until After The Game*

This was too funny!!!


----------



## gnorth16 (Feb 23, 2014)

*Couldn't find this one on Friday,*

But found it at work.  Poorly photoshoped, but funny none the less.


----------



## Chrisky (Feb 23, 2014)

Canada wins the gold in hockey.


----------



## gnorth16 (Feb 23, 2014)

So sweet.  Beers at 6am, gold at 8:30am, wings at 9am, bed at 11am!!!  All that after a midnight shift. ;-)


Tapatalk via iPhone (I need a vacation)


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 23, 2014)

It was a lovely ending.  Canada finally gets its double double.  Yes that is a Timmy's reference, which most non-Canadians will not get. 

But the double double in Olympics is double gold in mens and womens hockey and double gold in mens and womens curling. 

It was great.  

Only slightly less metals than Vancouver, but we got the double double that eluded us in Vancouver, when we missed the double gold by a silver in curling.


----------



## gnorth16 (Feb 23, 2014)

Double double ... Only Tim loves it better than I!!! 


Tapatalk via iPhone (I need a vacation)


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 23, 2014)

Congratulations to Canada's NHL team for beating the USA's, Sweden's and everyone else's NHL teams! Molsons all around!

Jim


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> It was a lovely ending.  Canada finally gets its double double.  Yes that is a Timmy's reference, which most non-Canadians will not get.
> 
> But the double double in Olympics is double gold in mens and womens hockey and double gold in mens and womens curling.
> 
> ...



By far the four medals that mean the most to Canadians.


----------



## am1 (Feb 23, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> By far the four medals that mean the most to Canadians.



A great double double.  Canadian athletes return with the most golds and total medals.  The curling teams should have been given gold and silver for their performances.  That is one sport where you need a lot of people playing to develop a good team.  Would be nice if Canada could send two teams in 4 years.  

Hopefully no new sports are added and would be happy if some were cut.  Why the need for long and short track speed skating of the same distances.  Too many relays for cross-country skiing.  Team figure skating is fine but do not make them skate twice.  Include it as part of their individual performances. 

Was this the last time the US will play for a medal until the Olympics return to the western hemisphere?  If the NHL is not going to allow their players to compete in the Olympics I do not see the US having the depth needed.  Another solution is to let the Juniors play for the Gold.  

Thankfully the games went off without too many issues.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 23, 2014)

am1 said:


> A great double double.  Canadian athletes return with the most golds and total medals.



Not sure which medal table you are looking at? If you look at the most golds and most medals, Russia has it wrapped up. If you are just looking at the total number of gold medals given to actual people, meaning 60 actual medals handed out to the two hockey teams and two curling rinks, well that is no way to count the number of medals.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 23, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> By far the four medals that mean the most to Canadians.



I totally agree, thus the double double..  The rest of the medals are gravy, but the ones that really matter to most Canadians are Hockey and Curling.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> I totally agree, thus the double double..  The rest of the medals are gravy, but the ones that really matter to most Canadians are Hockey and Curling.



The one that probably means the least to the rest of the world (perhaps except Great Brittain) is curling.


----------



## am1 (Feb 23, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Not sure which medal table you are looking at? If you look at the most golds and most medals, Russia has it wrapped up. If you are just looking at the total number of gold medals given to actual people, meaning 60 actual medals handed out to the two hockey teams and two curling rinks, well that is no way to count the number of medals.



Try telling that it is no way to count the number of medals to the athletes that won them.  They put the same effort into it as anyone else.  Cross-country skiing, speed skating, swimming and gymnastics hand out way too many medals.  If one person can win 4 - 8 medals at one Olympics it means there are too many events.


----------

